# Future shop Instrument dept.



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

My fiancé wanted to pick up some Simpsons DVD box sets, and I wandered over to the instrument dept. 
they had some floor monitors I couldn't say no to. 

Behringer 12 inch 600w passive monitors were on clearance for 99.99 each. 
I bought the 2 in the store and ordered 2 more for delivery at the same price. No shipping fees, no bull. 

Ive been on the hunt for reasonable floor monitors for a couple of months now.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's where I got my 2014 Gibson Les Paul Melody Maker. They had it on sale with no taxes.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

The customer Service was actually pretty decent. The kid I was dealing with admitted his product knowledge shortcomings, but was really knowledgable about store procedures to allow me to get the 2 speakers at the warehouse drop shipped to my house instead of travelling across the city to do store pick up.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Brand new Gibson LP Studios on sale for 750$? not bad at all. Even L&M has them listed for 1100$


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

mike_oxbig said:


> Brand new Gibson LP Studios on sale for 750$? not bad at all. Even L&M has them listed for 1100$


I see them at LM around $750 frequently.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My closest location has zero gibsons and nothing worth buying. I'll have to check out some others at some point.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Over the holidays they had the Modern Player Mustang on for $250. Unfortunately by the time I noticed they were sold out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you tested the Behringers? Are you satisfied with the sound?

A great price is only a great price if the product is what you want.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I can't comment on Future Shop, but I played a really nice Epi Casino at Best Buy a few weeks ago for $650? I can't remember exactly, but I really liked that guitar!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> I can't comment on Future Shop, but I played a really nice Epi Casino at Best Buy a few weeks ago for $650? I can't remember exactly, but I really liked that guitar!


They're the same company!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> They're the same company!


Ok, I didn't know that!

Did I mention that I really liked that guitar?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Have you tested the Behringers? Are you satisfied with the sound?
> 
> A great price is only a great price if the product is what you want.



Not yet. This weekend I'm building the drive rack, 
3 amps
NU 1000 for the tops
NU 1000 for the monitors
NU 3000 for the subs

each drive amp weighs 7LBS
Peavey 12 channel mixer
external crossover (art)
wired up in stereo/mono. Stereo tops, mono subs, mono monitors. 

Entire drive rack/mixing station should weigh in no more than 50lbs

I'll be spending the most part of saturday building/setting crossover points only to have to tweak them at every venue. 
But even though they are a low end brand name, I have had very positive experiences with Berhinger audio amps and processing.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > They're the same company!
> ...


Yep. Spoiler alert! 
Future Shop = Best Buy

I'd like a Casino too. Tempting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> Not yet. This weekend I'm building the drive rack,
> 3 amps
> NU 1000 for the tops
> NU 1000 for the monitors
> ...


I was wondering on the quality of the speakers too. Do you know what speaker is inside the monitors?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Whomever supplies behringer.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> They're the same company!


And the sell the same stuff.....a lot of the time cheaper at best buy. But most of the employees at the best buy here are better than the ones at future shop that I've seen. When I was in best buy just before xmas they had an acoustic and a strat.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> Whomever supplies behringer.


I am sure they would have at least two suppliers and maybe more, since they are such a large company. They couldn't tie themselves to just one in case their was a supply problem with that company. I was wondering if you had taken the front or backs off to see what names were on the speakers. I'm just curious, is all. I think you got a good deal no matter what was in there but if it's a brand name, it may be a great deal.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

They aLso sell these awesome little pedalboard patch cables. You get 3or4 for $15 and they are awesome quality with heavy duty 90degree angle jacks. I bought two packages and made a note to go back once I realized how great they were. 
I also played a really sweet Yamaha keyboard in there that was a lot cheaper then L & M for same thing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> Not yet. This weekend I'm building the drive rack,
> 3 amps
> NU 1000 for the tops
> NU 1000 for the monitors
> ...


Are these "drive amps" delivering 1000 watts @8ohms and weigh 7 lbs each?

That's pretty impressive.

I haven't tried the Behringers, but I had to use some Samson wedges this past fall and they had decent power specs but sounded like unadulterated crap. I hope the Behringers are better.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

iNuke 1000 (Nu1000) and other variants

1000w to 8 ohms in mono bridged mode (may set the F.O.H tops to this yet)
2 x 300W into 4 Ohms for the monitors should be more than enough for 4 monitors. (150ish each)

I've used a NU3000 for DJ work for 3 years, very nice sounding, very powerful.

They're amazing, light as a feather and blasting loud.
Event the sales rep at AXE who is a confirmed crown guy had to admit he likes these Behringer power amps.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

600 watts is a bit light for monitors, but that depends on your stage volume.

Keep us posted.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

100$?...damn....most have been a clearance cause it's not on there website.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

al3d said:


> 100$?...damn....most have been a clearance cause it's not on there website.


In store special, I think. Dunno, just saw a good price and paid up


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> In store special, I think. Dunno, just saw a good price and paid up


what model exactly?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/VS1220F.aspx


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Second pair of monitors arrived today. 
Reasonably quick, no extra shipping charges. Nice easy process. 

Drive rack is assembled but not wired.

its been years since I've had to set up a crossover, gonna have to hit some tutorials on YouTube.


----------

